# Bid finishing a basement today.



## datafan (Aug 27, 2005)

Typical newer home, home owner has lived there a few years and is ready to finish the basement. Straight forward job, not too much junk in the way, the only thing a little different about this one is the floor (ceiling) joists are 12" on center. Because of this I plan to wire it and then cut old work cans in once the sheetrock is hung. I know prices vary around the country but am just curious what your electrical bid would be on this if you care to share. I am providing the cans, bulbs and white baffle trims but owner provides other lights. $2100 total including inspection fees.

Family room:
8 cans, 2 switches (3 way), 8 outlets, 3 tele/data, 1 cable, wiring of gas fire place.

Bedroom: (AF)
1 light opening, 1 switch, 5 outlets, 1 tele/data, 1 cable, 1 smokie.

Bedroom2: (AF)
1 light opening, 1 switch, 5 outlets, 1 tele/data, 1 cable, 1 smokie.

Utility room:
1 switch tied into existing light, move existing smokie to hallway.

Hallway:
1 light opening, 2 switches (3 way), 1 outlet.

Bathroom: (GFI) (Plumber to vent into air exchanger, no fan)
2 outlets, 1 vanity light opening, 1 switch. 

Storage area:
1 porcelin pull chain light.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

datafan said:


> ... the only thing a little different about this one is the floor (ceiling) joists are 12" on center. Because of this I plan to wire it and then cut old work cans in once the sheetrock is hung.


That's insane. Don't do it. You can still mount new work cans in this space with no problem. Depending on the brand, you need to either cut off the support bars so they slide in further, or install the cans sideways and bend the support bar ears so you can nail them on sideways. Using cut in cans when you don't have to is like asking for a spanking. 

My price would come in a shade over 3K. Might be a little higher if I can't find new smokes the same brand and model as the old ones and have to change them all (I assume they're interconnected).


----------



## datafan (Aug 27, 2005)

I have snipped the support bars to slide them together further when they wouldn't quite fit but never tried turning the whole can 90 degrees and bending the tabs. Great tip, Thanks.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

datafan said:


> I have snipped the support bars to slide them together further when they wouldn't quite fit but never tried turning the whole can 90 degrees and bending the tabs. Great tip, Thanks.


When i seen your post last night. i new md wouldn't do that job for 2100. He charges hundred just to ring a doorbell. :cheesygri


----------



## mdcorreia (May 21, 2006)

I got exactly 3k in my calculations (here in wpg ca.) can. funds.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Atleast 3K, most likely a bit more.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I see $3,120. You also need to take into consideration the accelerating cost of materials. You might need to include a little extra for this, depending on when you do the job.


----------

